# when osha comes??



## richmondpainting

commercial job i was on years back...You can tell me if this is typical...glad u brought this up...

6 floor building....

Electricians tells us...osha is here...the fore man on the job i was on
(not my job)

foreman starts cleaning up...locks job box... calls owners in the process...owner says leave...

words osha is there trickles thru the building...every one packs up....

we walk out side.. at leasst 30-40 tradesmen from all trades sitting on there lunch boxes on the corner....with tools....smoking ...hanging out

only one left on six floors is the the rep from the general and osha rep....

i think guys went back after osha left b ut we were sent home for the day...

what do u think? does that happen other places?
__________________


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Why would trades be scared of OSHA?

You are the big baller commercial guy now. Don't you have tailgate meeting each week? Wouldn't your employees have the proper safety equipment? Sounds more like the border patrol than osha coming around your job.


----------



## richmondpainting

MikeCalifornia said:


> Why would trades be scared of OSHA?
> 
> You are the big baller commercial guy now. Don't you have tailgate meeting each week? Wouldn't your employees have the proper safety equipment? Sounds more like the border patrol than osha coming around your job.


The foreman told me at the time....doesn't matter what we do they will find a reason to fine someone...its there job...why risk it?was his idea...I guess..


----------



## kmp

OSHA showed up on a jobsite I was on last year and basically the same thing happened. G.C. held weekley safety meetings and all was documented but just to be sure most work stopped.My guy's could still work with no problem even though we were using a lift. G.G. was fined for not enough barricades,so they will find something.


----------



## GrantsPainting

Ive never seen this. However I know that the head man at the job site can kick OSHO off the site and force them to make an appointment due to the fact that they themselves are a distraction to the employees and could cause someone to get injured. 

Not to say that's the best idea. Not sure Id have the stones to do it. Beside the last thing you'd want is an OSHA guy with a telephotos lens across the street.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

kmp said:


> OSHA showed up on a jobsite I was on last year and basically the same thing happened. G.C. held weekley safety meetings and all was documented but just to be sure most work stopped.My guy's could still work with no problem even though we were using a lift. G.G. was fined for not enough barricades,so they will find something.


if your his subcontractor you would be liable. 

we stop work cause the fines are outrageously high. we walked away with 35k in fines negotiated down to 3k, walking on a roof without being tied off, not having a safety rule sheet, and no cup holder on my water jug. that was my 1st experience with osha. 

best to stop work cause even a stupid employee bringung a tool with the safty device modified is your responsibility.


----------



## kanadaeh

Speaking of safety, our job sites require all our painters to complete and receive a certificate for WHMIS. This can be costly as before we would have to pay our painters 3 hrs classroom time as well as the cost of the course. I was just searching online a found a site that offers the course and certificate online at no cost. I have not tried it yet but I will. Not sure if I can post the link here?


----------



## fauxlynn

OSHA came to our jobsite at the USDA building, nobody panicked.(like 5 yrs. ago) 

But I was caught without my hard hat on standing on the top of a two foot ladder. He just told me to put my hat on.


----------



## chrisn

kanadaeh said:


> Speaking of safety, our job sites require all our painters to complete and receive a certificate for WHMIS. This can be costly as before we would have to pay our painters 3 hrs classroom time as well as the cost of the course. I was just searching online a found a site that offers the course and certificate online at no cost. I have not tried it yet but I will. Not sure if I can post the link here?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sure, why not? You can post anything here:jester:


----------



## Scotiadawg

Only time we see the safety gangs around here is when there's already been a work-place accident OR some twit with a grudge calls them. Had that happen to me while doing a store front on main street. Lucky for me a got tipped off by town maintenance guys and got our hard hats out and on. I did get a written warning to renew my 1st Aid.


----------



## bmoorecl

I will like to say,a lot of us.Like to think of OSHA,as th bad guys.Which indeed they're not.OHSA is there to protect th employees.Making sure th work place is safe.You will be surprise at some of,th crazy ideal,some people will do to get a job done.(when th boss not looking)If you guys get a chance,look on some of th OSHA utube,hazarded seens,Like th seen,where th people was unloading boxes,in a wharehouse on fifth floor,there was no railing around th stair casing,Lady talking and joking with her friends,STEP BACK WITH BOX,IN HAND,(BANG) fell down th steel stairs.If there was guard rail there,kick plates,around th stairs,might have save her life.If you on a work site,some thing happen,to your employee.Some one have to tell what happen.OHSA don't want your money,just helping everyone return home safely,after th job.Plus cut down on law suits. Thanks guys

10 hour of GENERAL INDUSTRY SAFETY AND HEALTH OSHA TRAINING CLASS
GOT MY CARD
VERY PROUD OF IT


----------



## Oden

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/06/05/pa-building-collapse-philadelphia/2391943/

The thing is OSHA will show up and break em on contractors who are basically doing the right thing and dingleing lowballers like this......


----------



## alanbarrington

bmoorecl said:


> I will like to say,a lot of us.Like to think of OSHA,as th bad guys.Which indeed they're not.OHSA is there to protect th employees.Making sure th work place is safe.You will be surprise at some of,th crazy ideal,some people will do to get a job done.(when th boss not looking)If you guys get a chance,look on some of th OSHA utube,hazarded seens,Like th seen,where th people was unloading boxes,in a wharehouse on fifth floor,there was no railing around th stair casing,Lady talking and joking with her friends,STEP BACK WITH BOX,IN HAND,(BANG) fell down th steel stairs.If there was guard rail there,kick plates,around th stairs,might have save her life.If you on a work site,some thing happen,to your employee.Some one have to tell what happen.OHSA don't want your money,just helping everyone return home safely,after th job.Plus cut down on law suits. Thanks guys
> 
> 10 hour of GENERAL INDUSTRY SAFETY AND HEALTH OSHA TRAINING CLASS
> GOT MY CARD
> VERY PROUD OF IT


I did that class to a while back doing commercial work in RI had a speed flow going and the cord had a patch in it . Here he comes cut the cord right at the base of the motor. My boss at the time was president of the Rhode Island chapter H.As motor cycle club needless to say it did not go over big.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro

alanbarrington said:


> I did that class to a while back doing commercial work in RI had a speed flow going and the cord had a patch in it . Here he comes cut the cord right at the base of the motor. My boss at the time was president of the Rhode Island chapter H.As motor cycle club needless to say it did not go over big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


I would have kicked that guy square in the balls if he cut my cord right at the motor, no need for that, a simple unplug or a leacture over it would be enough.


----------



## Oden

cdpainting said:


> I would have kicked that guy square in the balls if he cut my cord right at the motor, no need for that, a simple unplug or a leacture over it would be enough.


Uhhh. You'd tell on him me thinks really. But there'd be nobody to tell cause he'd be doing his job.


----------



## Wood511

The one time I witnessed OSHA arrive on a site, most of the guys working there ran away. I guess many were illegal. It was surreal. Twenty minutes after they arrived, there was all this machinery running and no one occupying any of it. They didn't even turn anything off or grab tools, they just bolted.


----------



## Underdog

I had a wallpaper repair just above a cubical. Couldn't be reached from a ladder. It would have taken hours for two men to disassemble and reassemble because of how they were connected to each other and how much they weighed. I waited for the inspector to walk through, set up a slanted, make-shift scaffold with part of it on the solid metal backing of the station and had the repair done in 5 minutes.

Until now, no one has ever known... and if OSHA reads my posts, can't they at least do the decent thing and press the thanks button while they're there?


----------



## richmondpainting

any one who agrees with osha wouldnt last on my jobs....im trying to make things safer but some times you have to do what you have to do......


union rules or there ethic doesnt go well with me....I have three guys now who act like there union....bout to fire them .......no time for all that....lol


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> any one who agrees with osha wouldnt last on my jobs....im trying to make things safer but some times you have to do what you have to do......
> 
> 
> union rules or there ethic doesnt go well with me....I have three guys now who act like there union....bout to fire them .......no time for all that....lol


You'll probably be doing them a favor.


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> You'll probably be doing them a favor.


maybe....its tiring to watch these guys work....lol..


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> any one who agrees with osha wouldnt last on my jobs....im trying to make things safer but some times you have to do what you have to do......
> 
> 
> union rules or there ethic doesnt go well with me....I have three guys now who act like there union....bout to fire them .......no time for all that....lol


 
now, that's the right attitude


----------



## GrantsPainting

Actually alot of the BS rules that wont work in every situation also has an exception where you can write a "safety plan" to otherwise keep everybody safe. They are not really out to get anyone. The best thing you can do is make sure they don't catch you on film doing something stupid. Plus there also a rule that you can kick them off the site and make them schedule an appointment. You see a "surprise visit" is a distraction to the workers and can cause accidents. There is nothing that says they can't stand on the sidewalk and take pictures tho.


----------



## mudbone

I don't approve of OSHA!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

richmondpainting said:


> any one who agrees with osha wouldnt last on my jobs....im trying to make things safer but some times you have to do what you have to do......
> 
> union rules or there ethic doesnt go well with me....I have three guys now who act like there union....bout to fire them .......no time for all that....lol


What does union have to do with OSHA? 

OSHA is a good thing. They help raise awareness, and fine you if your not aware. 
Or you could find yourself in this situation
http://www.cumberlandnews.co.uk/new...-in-carlisle-roof-fall-1.725273?referrerPath=

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net

OSHA stats are impressive if you ask me. Since its existence work place injuries cut in half while jobs doubled. 

"OSHA's mission is to ensure safe and healthful workplaces in America . Since the agency was created in 1971, workplace fatalities have been cut in half and occupational injury and illness rates have declined 40 percent. At the same time, U.S. employment has doubled from 56 million workers at 3.5 million worksites to 111 million workers at 7 million sites.

WORKPLACE INJURIES AND ILLNESSES IN 2004 A total of 4.3 million nonfatal injuries and illnesses were reported in private industry workplaces during 2004, down from 4.4 million in 2003. These cases occurred at a rate of 4.8 cases per 100 equivalent full-time workers, according to the Survey of Occupational Injuries and Illnesses by the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), U.S. Department of Labor. This was a decline from the rate of 5.0 cases per 100 equivalent full-time workers reported by BLS for 2003 and resulted from a 2.5 percent decrease in the number of cases reported combined with a 1.6 percent increase in the number of hours worked.

OSHA's 10 Most Frequently Cited Standards of 2005 1. Scaffolding (1926.451 ) 8,891 2. Hazard Communication (1910.1200 ) 7,267 3. Fall Protection (1926.501) 6,122 4. Respiratory Protection (1910.134) 4,278 5. Lockout/Tagout (1910.147) 4,051 6. Powered Industrial Trucks (1910.178) 3,115 7. Electrical Wiring (1910.305) 3,077 8. Machine Guarding (1910.212) 2,956 9. Electrical Gen. Requirements (1910.303 ) 2,348 10. Ladders (1926.1053) 2,276"

http://www.legendsafety.com/workplace_injury_stats.php

....


----------



## kdpaint

I am glad OSHA exists. Without it, there are many clowns out there who would take even more crazy risks to get jobs done. I don't want employees getting hurt and suing me. 

How about that roofer who fell in Philly? This boss tried to lie about it- shay-dee.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/philly-girl-hurt-roofer-falls-ceiling-19414085#.Ub4FwvmR-So


----------



## Gough

ewingpainting.net said:


> OSHA stats are impressive if you ask me. Since its existence work place injuries cut in half while jobs doubled.
> 
> "OSHA's mission is to ensure safe and healthful workplaces in America . Since the agency was created in 1971, workplace fatalities have been cut in half and occupational injury and illness rates have declined 40 percent. At the same time, U.S. employment has doubled from 56 million workers at 3.5 million worksites to 111 million workers at 7 million sites.
> 
> WORKPLACE INJURIES AND ILLNESSES IN 2004 A total of 4.3 million nonfatal injuries and illnesses were reported in private industry workplaces during 2004, down from 4.4 million in 2003. These cases occurred at a rate of 4.8 cases per 100 equivalent full-time workers, according to the Survey of Occupational Injuries and Illnesses by the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), U.S. Department of Labor. This was a decline from the rate of 5.0 cases per 100 equivalent full-time workers reported by BLS for 2003 and resulted from a 2.5 percent decrease in the number of cases reported combined with a 1.6 percent increase in the number of hours worked.
> 
> OSHA's 10 Most Frequently Cited Standards of 2005 1. Scaffolding (1926.451 ) 8,891 2. Hazard Communication (1910.1200 ) 7,267 3. Fall Protection (1926.501) 6,122 4. Respiratory Protection (1910.134) 4,278 5. Lockout/Tagout (1910.147) 4,051 6. Powered Industrial Trucks (1910.178) 3,115 7. Electrical Wiring (1910.305) 3,077 8. Machine Guarding (1910.212) 2,956 9. Electrical Gen. Requirements (1910.303 ) 2,348 10. Ladders (1926.1053) 2,276"
> 
> http://www.legendsafety.com/workplace_injury_stats.php
> 
> ....


Gabe

I noticed that HazCom was the #2 most-commonly cited standard, but I haven't met anyone who does anything with it. On jobs with other trades, I get the strangest looks when I show them our HAZCOM folder of MSDS's.


----------



## propainterJ

I met OSHA today.I didn't have a first aid kit,didnt have documented proof of respirator training,work site safety plan,I did have 2 safety meetings handwritten on notepad paper,they took pictures of those,then we did an inspection,no major violations,good cords,tip guard on,good ladder use.

I lied to the guy and told him a had left my safety docs at home that day,now I gotta send em something anybody know where to go online for stuff like that,or what did you guys do?

Thanks.


----------



## richmondpainting

ewingpainting.net said:


> What does union have to do with OSHA?
> 
> OSHA is a good thing. They help raise awareness, and fine you if your not aware.
> Or you could find yourself in this situation
> http://www.cumberlandnews.co.uk/new...-in-carlisle-roof-fall-1.725273?referrerPath=
> 
> ....


union guys are typically "safer" / lazy in my opinion.....


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> union guys are typically "safer" / lazy in my opinion.....


 
 wow


----------



## ewingpainting.net




----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> wow


Tell you what, you take 5 union workers and an OSHA observer and I'll take 5 business owners and self imposed safety rules and we'll see who does more work in a day and see who has the most injuries, if any.

Keep in mind that in 40 years there were two times that I've had to get stitches and that is the extent of my career injuries.

One of the times I got stitches I taped it up with masking tape and finished my job first.


----------



## richmondpainting

Underdog said:


> Tell you what, you take 5 union workers and an OSHA observer and I'll take 5 business owners and self imposed safety rules and we'll see who does more work in a day and see who has the most injuries, if any.
> 
> Keep in mind that in 40 years there were two times that I've had to get stitches and that is the extent of my career injuries.
> 
> One of the times I got stitches I taped it up with masking tape and finished my job first.


and the point is? Of course the owners are going to win......lol.....if i only had 10 of my self....we would be unstoppable.....


----------



## ewingpainting.net

richmondpainting said:


> and the point is? Of course the owners are going to win......lol.....if i only had 10 of my self....we would be unstoppable.....


Tell you what, I bet you couldn't handle more than ones of ya

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I know I couldn't handle another one of me. I need qualified employees to handle the task I lack in skill

....


----------



## Oden

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Construction-Accident-Navy-Yard-212782301.html

commercial paimtimg aim"t house paimtimg. anybody that's ever been in a lot of booms knows they often aren't working quite rite but if you got a job to do you do it. Union commercial painter here. I personally know at least a dozen people who have been killed or mamed in this trade.


----------



## Bender

ewingpainting.net said:


> I know I couldn't handle another one of me.
> ....


2 of us is plenty


----------



## Underdog

richmondpainting said:


> and the point is? Of course the owners are going to win......lol.....if i only had 10 of my self....we would be unstoppable.....


I was just messin' with ya.

I have little experience with those guys although once I went through a training and they told us not to mention at the local McDonalds that we work at a secure facility and be sure not to mention where the commander parks and when he goes to his car. But then they gave us a lip balm that advertised that we work in a security sensitive location.


----------



## richmondpainting

osha showed up at one of our taco bell jobs today.... my guys noticed him recording the efis guys on scaffolds....called me...jumped down... and went over to the next parking lot and watched them till they left......efis guy got 7k for having his scaffolds over 10 feet and for a guy shooting some foam on the roof and jumping off the scaffold onto the roof to do it.....


When the feds watch you....

What do you do?

We watch them right back.......lol.......

not sure what movie it from...but you get it....


----------



## benthepainter

richmondpainting said:


> osha showed up at one of our taco bell jobs today.... my guys noticed him recording the efis guys on scaffolds....called me...jumped down... and went over to the next parking lot and watched them till they left......efis guy got 7k for having his scaffolds over 10 feet and for a guy shooting some foam on the roof and jumping off the scaffold onto the roof to do it.....
> 
> When the feds watch you....
> 
> What do you do?
> 
> We watch them right back.......lol.......
> 
> not sure what movie it from...but you get it....


I would go over setup my lunch table and make them a Bacon and Egg roll


----------



## robladd

benthepainter said:


> I would go over setup my lunch table and make them a Bacon and Egg roll


The sad thing is Ben OSHA would call the Health Inspector and they would fine you for catering without a license.


----------



## eews

one thing that critics of OSHA would point out is that workplace safety had been improving well before OSHA was created.
If you graph it,and extend the time span, it shows a major trend towards workplace safety. 
Can't really tell what impact OSHA had; maybe we'd be in the same place without them. Who knows!


----------

